# A guy brought a ...... to the exam!



## kcbpsu (Oct 30, 2013)

I took the Fire Protection PE this past Friday in San Diego. I had previously taken the Mechanical PE 2 years ago so I thought I had seen it all the first time. The typical people getting kicked out, people rolling in with Little Red Wagons, 4-5 milk crates on a dolly, people showing up without calculators because they thought they were provided, etc.

Then I saw a guy walking in with........ his own chair on Friday! Genius! I don't think it is against the rules but I'll bet anyone $20 personal chairs are banned from April's Exam.


----------



## JMT (Oct 30, 2013)

The NCEES Candidate Agreement for the October 2013 test stated:

"Examinees may not bring tobacco products or personal chairs."


----------



## PSU09Vet (Oct 31, 2013)

JMT said:


> The NCEES Candidate Agreement for the October 2013 test stated:
> 
> "Examinees may not bring tobacco products or personal chairs."




Hahahaha, that's so random but as with everything in life, there are labels and warnings because someone somewhere was a DA and had ruin the application of common sence for the rest of us.

:15:

A chair, who does that ... :rotflmao: :facepalm:


----------



## John QPE (Oct 31, 2013)

The e-cigarettes were rampant at the April FE


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 31, 2013)

Horses are not expressly forbidden. A nice saddle on a well trained horse is an excellent seat.

Just sayin'....


----------



## Lomarandil (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a long way down to get to your references though....


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 31, 2013)

JMT said:


> The NCEES Candidate Agreement for the October 2013 test stated:
> 
> "Examinees may not bring tobacco products or personal chairs."




I'm sure you could get a exception (ADA), but you'd think they'd put them in a separate room so as not to excite the masses.......

Hey kcbpsu, did he get to keep his chair and use it? In the main room with everyone else?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 31, 2013)

they let people use those e cigs?


----------



## kcbpsu (Oct 31, 2013)

Mike in Gastonia,

I just saw him standing outside in the morning with it, not sure if he even made it through the door with it. I lost him when the herd of 400 people tried to fit through the entrance doors.

Some year I just want to go and watch, seems pretty entertaining if one wasn't focused/worried about passing the test.


----------



## kchinger (Oct 31, 2013)

kcbpsu said:


> I took the Fire Protection PE this past Friday in San Diego. I had previously taken the Mechanical PE 2 years ago so I thought I had seen it all the first time. The typical people getting kicked out, people rolling in with Little Red Wagons, 4-5 milk crates on a dolly, people showing up without calculators because they thought they were provided, etc.
> 
> Then I saw a guy walking in with........ his own chair on Friday! Genius! I don't think it is against the rules but I'll bet anyone $20 personal chairs are banned from April's Exam.




Unrelated and probably noob question follows:

Why did you take the PE a second time? I see other people doing this too. From what I understand, once you're a PE it doesn't say what your discipline was when you took it, and as long as you gain the necessary experience in your judgement to protect the public, you can stamp anything you want. Once you get the PE they kind of rely on your judgement to decide what you are capable of stamping and what you aren't.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2013)

kchinger said:


> kcbpsu said:
> 
> 
> > I took the Fire Protection PE this past Friday in San Diego. I had previously taken the Mechanical PE 2 years ago so I thought I had seen it all the first time. The typical people getting kicked out, people rolling in with Little Red Wagons, 4-5 milk crates on a dolly, people showing up without calculators because they thought they were provided, etc.
> ...


Not all states follow that edict. some are discipline specific


----------



## kchinger (Oct 31, 2013)

Got it, thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 31, 2013)

kchinger said:


> kcbpsu said:
> 
> 
> > I took the Fire Protection PE this past Friday in San Diego. I had previously taken the Mechanical PE 2 years ago so I thought I had seen it all the first time. The typical people getting kicked out, people rolling in with Little Red Wagons, 4-5 milk crates on a dolly, people showing up without calculators because they thought they were provided, etc.
> ...




IIn addition to what snick said, the Feds require you to have a FP PE to work on fire protection systems.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Not all states follow that edict. some are discipline specific






^ and to add to that. By code you are not allowed to stamp anything that is outside the discipline (and expertise) to which your license was issued. Some people work in multi-discipline engineering fields (such as MEP firms) where they may need to be licensed under additional engineering areas. Which allows them to stamp different designs accordingly.


----------



## csb (Oct 31, 2013)

I brought three milk crates to my exam. The proctor looked at me and started to say something and I just said, "No." She let me keep them. It was a stupid set up of the room anyway. There were just big long rows of us, one on top of the other. I could have put my arms around both testees to my left and right is how close we all were.


----------



## ASG (Oct 31, 2013)

You have people getting kicked out? The most I saw was a long discussion on whether a compass was allowed.


----------



## kcbpsu (Oct 31, 2013)

I took the FP PE because of the reasons stated above. I work at a MEP firm and I do both mechanical and fire protection work. Other reasons: The Feds require it, I learned the subject in depth while studying for the exam, and most importantly it will give me leverage with employers concerning salary/promotions.

Someone a few years back gave me some good advice about engineering: "You get paid for what you know, not what you do" The opposite of most jobs.


----------



## aog (Nov 1, 2013)

Someone behind me smelled like they brought a hangover. I was in the front row, so there was no telling who it was, and I had no interest in turning around to look. I can only imagine that their exam didn't go too well.


----------



## NinjaPanther (Nov 1, 2013)

Someone right in front of me brought a tendency to loudly and rapidly tap his f***ing shoe on the floor while I was trying to concentrate.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 1, 2013)

aog said:


> Someone behind me smelled like they brought a hangover. I was in the front row, so there was no telling who it was, and I had no interest in turning around to look. I can only imagine that their exam didn't go too well.




Hey! Maybe I...I mean...maybe he studied while drunk! Haven't you heard of state dependent learning?


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 1, 2013)

For my FE, I had a guy with the constant sniffles next to me. For one of my PE exams (maybe CA-Survey?) I had a throat-clearer next to me. For my 8-hr PE exam, the girl directly in front of me would constantly toggle between sitting down and standing up. Yes, she took much of her test standing up - and no, the proctors never told her she couldn't. Why is that a problem you ask? Because she was pretty darn hot and she was in a bending-over position no more than 6' in front of me, that's why.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Nov 1, 2013)

^ I think that qualifies for cruel and unusual.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> For my FE, I had a guy with the constant sniffles next to me. For one of my PE exams (maybe CA-Survey?) I had a throat-clearer next to me. For my 8-hr PE exam, the girl directly in front of me would constantly toggle between sitting down and standing up. Yes, she took much of her test standing up - and no, the proctors never told her she couldn't. Why is that a problem you ask? Because she was pretty darn hot and she was in a bending-over position no more than 6' in front of me, that's why.




You went into the exam with your stamp loaded up with ink?!?

That's your problem right there. No wonder you couldn't concentrate.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Nov 2, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > For my FE, I had a guy with the constant sniffles next to me. For one of my PE exams (maybe CA-Survey?) I had a throat-clearer next to me. For my 8-hr PE exam, the girl directly in front of me would constantly toggle between sitting down and standing up. Yes, she took much of her test standing up - and no, the proctors never told her she couldn't. Why is that a problem you ask? Because she was pretty darn hot and she was in a bending-over position no more than 6' in front of me, that's why.
> ...


Now that's Funny!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2013)

^7+ years of spamming here has warped my mind...


----------



## frazil (Nov 2, 2013)

:appl: how long have you been waiting to use that line?! Lol


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2013)

Ummm...7+ years?


----------



## palvarez83 (Nov 3, 2013)

kchinger said:


> kcbpsu said:
> 
> 
> > I took the Fire Protection PE this past Friday in San Diego. I had previously taken the Mechanical PE 2 years ago so I thought I had seen it all the first time. The typical people getting kicked out, people rolling in with Little Red Wagons, 4-5 milk crates on a dolly, people showing up without calculators because they thought they were provided, etc.
> ...


While this is true in many states, it is NOT true in California. The exam site listed was San Diego....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > For my FE, I had a guy with the constant sniffles next to me. For one of my PE exams (maybe CA-Survey?) I had a throat-clearer next to me. For my 8-hr PE exam, the girl directly in front of me would constantly toggle between sitting down and standing up. Yes, she took much of her test standing up - and no, the proctors never told her she couldn't. Why is that a problem you ask? Because she was pretty darn hot and she was in a bending-over position no more than 6' in front of me, that's why.
> ...




No joke. You should have stamped a page or two (the bra ads in the Sunday papers work well...so I've been told) before taking the exam.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 4, 2013)

Is that hair jel?


----------



## engrstructural11 (Nov 4, 2013)

-.-


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Nov 4, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Is that hair jel?


That's what "Mary" said.


----------



## daxx1313 (Nov 4, 2013)

Nobody thought of bringing ear plugs besides me?


----------



## nsgoldberg (Nov 4, 2013)

Hahahahahaha.... the direction this thread went is hilarious... 

I had my wife stay with me at the hotel. I wouldn't dare go into an exam like that with an "inked stamp".

And BTW Capt Worley... you must be stuck on a ship somewhere for bra ads to do the trick for you. The internet has changed me... you'd be amazed at what it takes to ink my stamp nowadays. It'd give you and your bra ads nightmares.


----------



## palvarez83 (Nov 5, 2013)

daxx1313 said:


> Nobody thought of bringing ear plugs besides me?


Yeah I've used ear plugs every time I've taken one of these exams. Note that if you do, they should be individual earplugs (not connected with a string, ect.) The proctors will instruct you to cut it off.


----------



## Fudgey (Nov 5, 2013)

daxx1313 said:


> Nobody thought of bringing ear plugs besides me?




I brought a butt plug to the exam. No need to waste valuable time on bathroom breaks.


----------



## captaincaution (Nov 5, 2013)

palvarez83 said:


> Note that if you do, they should be individual earplugs (not connected with a string, ect.) The proctors will instruct you to cut it off.




I wonder why that would be?

I used earplugs when I took the exam. I think I brought around 5 pairs. Redundancy FTW!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 5, 2013)

captaincaution said:


> palvarez83 said:
> 
> 
> > Note that if you do, they should be individual earplugs (not connected with a string, ect.) The proctors will instruct you to cut it off.
> ...




String theory.


----------



## JMT (Nov 5, 2013)

palvarez83 said:


> daxx1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody thought of bringing ear plugs besides me?
> ...


What do they tell you to cut it off with? The NCEES approved mechanical pencil?


----------



## iahim (Nov 5, 2013)

Fudgey said:


> I brought a butt plug to the exam. No need to waste valuable time on bathroom breaks.


Was it connected with a string?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2013)

Sure you're not thinking of a tampon?


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 5, 2013)

How do I "unsubscribe"?! 

lol


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 5, 2013)

captaincaution said:


> palvarez83 said:
> 
> 
> > Note that if you do, they should be individual earplugs (not connected with a string, ect.) The proctors will instruct you to cut it off.
> ...




If I had to guess, I would say to make sure it's not some kind of wire for a recording/transmitting device. It's been known to happen - http://cdn3.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Licensure_Exchange_August_2009.pdf

No wonder ncees is so paranoid!


----------



## frazil (Nov 5, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> How do I "unsubscribe"?!
> 
> lol


:Locolaugh:


----------



## iahim (Nov 5, 2013)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> If I had to guess, I would say to make sure it's not some kind of wire for a recording/transmitting device. It's been known to happen - http://cdn3.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Licensure_Exchange_August_2009.pdf
> No wonder ncees is so paranoid!




If you figure out how to build a transceiver in a pair of earplugs with a string between them, I think you deserve a PE.


----------



## engrstructural11 (Nov 5, 2013)

Fudgey said:


> daxx1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody thought of bringing ear plugs besides me?
> ...


A butt plug is overkill. Just a wear a diaper like I did.


----------



## engrstructural11 (Nov 5, 2013)

iahim said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to guess, I would say to make sure it's not some kind of wire for a recording/transmitting device. It's been known to happen - http://cdn3.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Licensure_Exchange_August_2009.pdf
> ...


Lol


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 5, 2013)

engrstructural11 said:


> Fudgey said:
> 
> 
> > daxx1313 said:
> ...




You don't know Fudgey, or you would never suggest such a pedestrian solution.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 5, 2013)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> captaincaution said:
> 
> 
> > palvarez83 said:
> ...




I hate to admit it but I was kind of impressed that she was able to pass the FE exam while pulling a crazy stunt like that.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 5, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > captaincaution said:
> ...




Article said she attempted the FE - doesn't mean she passed. Puerto Rico may be one of those crazy places that lets you take FE and PE at same time and/or out of order. I've heard of other states doing that..........


----------



## palvarez83 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > Mike in Gastonia said:
> ...


Read closer. She was caught during the Civil PE exam. They suspect she used the same devices for the FE one year earlier. I agree pretty genious!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 5, 2013)

palvarez83 said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...




Yeah, I was commenting on ptatohed's comment thinking he was assuming she passed the FE because she was taking the PE. My point was that it appears she was taking the PE even though it appears she hadn't passed the FE since the article said she attempted the FE.


----------



## iwire (Nov 5, 2013)

iahim said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to guess, I would say to make sure it's not some kind of wire for a recording/transmitting device. It's been known to happen - http://cdn3.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Licensure_Exchange_August_2009.pdf
> ...


I think NSA might have some of those gadgets or maybe this dude lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8hOWc_Wgig


----------



## aog (Nov 6, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> engrstructural11 said:
> 
> 
> > Fudgey said:
> ...


Maybe Fudgey had both - just in case...


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 6, 2013)

A couple folks brought their references in on bell carts from the attached hotel. Can't imagine the front desk was happy about missing so many bell carts.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2013)

aog said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > engrstructural11 said:
> ...




Diapers can chafe if you have sensitive skin.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 6, 2013)

csb said:


> ...I could have put my arms around both testees to my left and right...




You all missed this? ^^^

I know I had to read it twice...

It may be because the stamp has stayed in the drawer this week though...


----------

